# bracelet applewatch avec référence "Apple Watch ...DEMO"



## dave51 (28 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé sur le site Boulanger un bracelet apple 44mm sport noir.  

J'ai reçu le bracelet dans une boite neutre. A l'intérieur le bracelet est bien mis dans le même emballage carton qu'une boite normale. Sur la boite neutre il y a l'étiqette apple avec l'indication:

3E047ZM/A
Apple Watch 44mm Black Sport DEMO 

voir ci-joint

S'agit t-il d'un produit destiné à être mis sur une Apple Watch en démonstration en magasin?

Cordialement


----------



## Sud083 (28 Octobre 2021)

Tu as rentré le numéro de série sur l’étiquette pour voir sur le site officiel Apple ce que ça disait ?


----------

